# Epiphone Les Paul switch goes bad need replacement



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm starting to have some problems with my pickups selector switch on my 2008 Epiphone Les Paul Standard. I would like to replace it with a good replacement or a real gibson one. But i don't know wich one from Gibson will fit on my Les Paul. It seems to have different switch model for gibson Les Paul.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

One like this
1950's Gibson Electricals
any of these should work
Mojo Switches » Switchcraft Short Straight Type 3-WayToggle Switch
Switches
STEWMAC.COM : Straight Toggle Switch
Dave's Vintage Guitars
davesvintageguitars are in canada 
or if you want something a little cheaper Korean made try Bezdez
QUALITY 3 WAY TOGGLE SWITCH - ELECTRIC GUITAR - CREAM - eBay (item 200384267127 end time Nov-09-10 05:04:05 PST)
there in ontario


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you, i did contact one of them and just wait for a price with shipping. I want something that i won't have to replace in a few months or so.


----------



## soundgrazer (Oct 31, 2010)

What the heck do you do to your guitar to make it not work in 3 years? lol,


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry to say this but Epi switches are total crap. I have sent emails to them, and it just falls on deaf ears. I have replaced 4 switches 2 on Sheratons, and 2 on LPs. They put a 1.50 switch in them. One thing for certain you WILL have problems with your Epi Toggle switch. I replaced one in a brand new Epiphone Elitist custom. I always use switchcraft and I have had no issues with them. I had two replaced on warranty. The others were like 35 dollars with the switch. The thing that bugged me about the Elitist was it supposed to have US Electronics. Yes on the pickups, no on the switch. My tech told me it was the same switch he replaces in every Epi. I have owned a Gibson SG for 42 years and the switch works perfectly.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got an Epi SG and the switch is starting to get funky on it too. Usually catches in the middle position.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Buy switch made by Switchcraft, that's the ONE in Gibson Les Paul and other good guitars. They are good for life. Forget import switch.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't say how many Epiphone 3 way switches, jacks, pickups, and machine heads I've replaced. Hardware is where they do their cost cutting. Seems like every year there is a new crop of students waiting for lessons and "Oh, can you fix my guitar? It's broken." In most cases the guitar is question will be an Epiphone, Squire, First Act, or some other starter instrument. I guess starter instrument means getting the player started on repairs.

I get most of my odd parts from either *Stew-Mac*, the local shop, or my bin of used (and functioning) stuff culled from other jobs. I love Stew-Mac.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Had two 3-ways go on an LP-100 that my buddy owned. Input jack went too. Seems like you see this on guitars right up into the $1000+ range, just depends on where they cut their costs I guess. I bought my Epiphone off of my Father and when he was buying it the owner of the shop told him if he used the guitar at all he'll have to change the 3-way. Luckily I haven't had to change it yet, but I know it's days coming.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

stratele52 said:


> Buy switch made by Switchcraft, that's the ONE in Gibson Les Paul and other good guitars. They are good for life. Forget import switch.


Agreed. One of the first things I do with import guitars is replace the switch and jack with Switchcraft parts. Even if they aren't broken yet, they will be...soon. For the amount I'll end up spending (<$20), I'll have a guitar that will reliably switch from one pickup to the other when I need it to.

It's one thing with beater guitars that you use around the house, but if you're planning on playing out with it, it's absolutely important to be able rely on your gear working the way it's intended to.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> It's one thing with beater guitars that you use around the house, but if you're planning on playing out with it, it's absolutely important to be able rely on your gear working the way it's intended to.


Truer words were never spoken.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Agreed. One of the first things I do with import guitars is replace the switch and jack with Switchcraft parts. Even if they aren't broken yet, they will be...soon. For the amount I'll end up spending (<$20), I'll have a guitar that will reliably switch from one pickup to the other when I need it to.
> 
> It's one thing with beater guitars that you use around the house, but if you're planning on playing out with it, it's absolutely important to be able rely on your gear working the way it's intended to.


I couldn't agree more, if I were to be taking the Epiphone out to shows it would have to be done. But I only use it here at the house, so if it breaks I'll just order one and install it when I get it. But in a live setting it would be inexscuseable.


----------

